# Goodyear now makes trailer tires



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Oh Happy Day, finally an American made trailer tire.

https://corporate.goodyear.com/en-U...nches_american_manufactured_trailer_tire.html

For those of you who try to chintz on trailer tires ----- don't do it --- if you don't have the money to put the correct trailer tires on your horse trailer, stay home


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I have Goodyear Marathon trailer tires on my trailers...
Never have had any problems, not one.
I end up replacing before the "5 year time-frame" arrives from wearing out of tread...
Will have to look into this new style...:wink:
:runninghorse2:.....


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

I have to giggle a little about the post. I work for a company that handles logistics for GY so if "you all" buy Goodyear you'll help me stay employed.

To be honest, I cannot afford to even look at GY tires even with the discount I get and none of the people I work with (except management) can afford them either. We'd like to "buy American" but we are handling/producing a product that we ourselves cannot afford to buy. This is the downfall of America.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Closed, since this is a double thread. Please participate the discussion here:
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/trailer-tires-757554/


----------

